# ...me encontrar...



## alahay

would you like us to meet at my place or go to some (local) restaurant (for dinner)?

voce quer me encontrar na minha casa ou em qualquer restaurante?

Could you please verify my translation?
Thanks,
Al


----------



## Outsider

"Você quer se encontrar comigo na minha casa, ou num restaurante?"

Normalmente dizemos que nos _encontramos com_ uma pessoa quando se trata de um encontro marcado. _Encontrar_ apenas, sem preposição, dá a ideia de que é acidental.


----------



## Vanda

Al, of course you know YOUR intention  , but it´s perfect!




> would you like us to meet at my place or go at some restaurant?
> 
> você quer (ou: gostaria de) me encontrar na minha casa ou em qualquer restaurante?


----------



## alahay

Thanks for your quick replies. My intention, of course, had nothing to do with business and so I must admit that my attempt to avoid the preposition was also accidental 

Just a minor question: can we put the direct object at the end as in "encontrar-me"?

Last but not least, I added a couple of words for a more accurate statement:
voce quer me encontrar na minha casa ou em qualquer restaurante local para jantar?

To be honest with you, this will be the last but not least. I often see "pra" instead of "para"; Are they the same or should I open a new thread to find out?

Obrigadissimissimo
Chau
Al


----------



## Vanda

voce quer me encontrar na minha casa ou em qualquer restaurante local para jantar?

It´s ok. It´s just that you are emphasizing the reason you are  meeting at a restaurant: to have dinner. May sound redundant, but to be honest, in informal conversation we are kind of redundant. 

To be honest with you, this will be the last but not least. I often see "pra" instead of "para"; Are they the same or should I open a new thread to find out? 
No, you don´t have to. Pra is just informal for para, they are the same.


----------



## Vanda

> Just a minor question: can we put the direct object at the end as in "encontrar-me"?




The general rule for interrogative is:
With an adverb and an interrogative  pronoun use the pronoun *before* the verb. Ex: Ela o encontrou? / Quer me encontrar?

The same rule applies for *optativa *sentences - sentences that expresses wishes. Ex.: Deus o abençoe!


----------



## Brazilian dude

Colocação pronominal é um tema bastante espinhoso. Há de uma parte o que é usado espontaneamente no Brasil e aquilo que dizem os livros de gramática, que nunca parecem concordar entre si (confiem em mim, fiz muita pesquisa a este respeito). Alguns dizem que os pronomes pessoais do caso reto pedem a próclise, outros que a ênclise, e outros que as duas são corretas. Já vi alguns dizerem que com pronomes demonstrativos neutros (isto, isso, aquilo) se usa a próclise; outros não dizem nada a respeito. Uns dizem que não se deve iniciar uma oração com pronome do caso oblíquo, mas que a próclise é correta quando há um sujeito explícito na oração; outros dizem que a colocação canônica é a ênclise e que esta só não é possível com as palavras "atrativas" de próclise (entre as quais não se encontra o sujeito expresso - isso de atração também nunca me convenceu). Sexta-feira passada fui à Saraiva do Center Norte em São Paulo e peguei uma gramática de Napoleão Mendes de Almeida, _que diz que nas orações subordinadas se usa a próclise, mas quando a conjunção está muito afastada do pronome se usa a ênclise porque o pronome não tem nada em que se apoiar (outra coisa que não engulo até hoje)_. Como se vê, nem os gramáticos entraram num consenso. Eu prefiro seguir o meu instinto na fala (próclise 99% das vezes, acho que só me é espontânea a ênclise quando aparecem os pronomes o(s) e a(s) depois do verbo, que daí viram lo(s) e la(s)). Na escrita as regras que *eu* sigo são:

a)Não se inicia oração com pronome oblíquo.
b)Ênclise depois de infinitivo (com preposição também aparece a próclise) e gerúndio que não participam de locuções verbais.

As regras a e b acima são quebradas na escrita coloquial.

A oração acima em itálico, segundo Napoleão Mendes de Almeida, deveria ser: que diz que nas orações subordinadas se usa (usa-se) a próclise, mas quando a conjunção está muito afastada do pronome se usa (usa-se) a ênclise porque o pronome não tem nada em que se apoiar (outra coisa que não engulo até hoje).

Para dizer a verdade, as regras sobre colocação pronominal que mais me convenceram até hoje são as de Andrés Bello para o espanhol, que se encontram aqui.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Outsider

Já consultou a esse respeito a _Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo_ de Lindley Cintra e Celso Cunha? Achei que fazia uma abordagem bastante eclética e (o mais importante) conforme à minha intuição.


----------



## Brazilian dude

Não, não consultei, mas a sua intuição é diferente da minha.  E eles certamente terão algo a dizer diferente de tudo o que já li a respeito, o que obcecará ainda mais o assunto em vez de iluminá-lo (esta ênclise, por exemplo, me é espontânea, mas "Esta ênclise, por exemplo, é-me espontânea" não me é espontâneo  ).  

Brazilian dude


----------



## Outsider

É certo que a gramática de Cintra e Cunha geralmente adopta uma perspectiva tradicional, mas apesar disso eles dedicam algumas páginas à colocação dos pronomes no português coloquial do Brasil.

Outro livro de que talvez gostasse é o _Manual de Língua Portuguesa (Portugal – Brasil)_, de Paul Teyssier. Ele divide cada página em duas metades, uma para o português europeu e outra para o português brasileiro. É muito interessante.


----------



## Brazilian dude

Muito obrigado pelas dicas, Outsider.  Esses livros farão parte de minha biblioteca logo, logo.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Vanda

O interessante, Outsider, é que a maioria das universidades adotam a gramática de Cintra e Cunha como base. Eu não desagarro da minha!


----------



## Brazilian dude

Comprei esta gramática da qual estão falando, li a seção sobre colocação pronominal e infelizmente não me acrescentou nada.  Espero que o resto do livro seja melhor.  Gastei R$47,00.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Outsider

É um bom livro de referência para dúvidas diversas de gramática (aquelas coisas que sabemos, mas não conseguimos explicar aos estrangeiros). Mas estou desapontado por não ter tirado nada da secção sobre a colocação dos pronomes, especialmente tendo pagado por ele.


----------



## Vanda

> Espero que o resto do livro seja melhor. Gastei R$47,00.


 
BRz Dude, você fez um "negocião" , aqui ela está custando mais de 60,00. De qualquer modo, ainda não há muitas outras superiores. Tanto, que nas universidades de renome, ela ainda está no topo da lista.


----------



## Brazilian dude

Bom, menos mal então.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Brazilian dude

Ontem vi um comunicado no ônibus de alguém que tinha perdido o celular e pedia que lhe ligassem no caso de o terem encontrado.  O que me chamou a atenção foi a frase, mais ou menos assim: _Caso alguém tenha o encontrado, favor entrar em contato._  Não lhes parece muito estranha? Sei que viola completamente as regras tradicionais de colocação pronominal e que no Brasil estas são bem mais flexíveis, mas mesmo assim me soa estranha.  O que meus conterrâneos acham disso? Sei que os portugueses a acharão estranhíssima.  Eu teria escrito naturalmente _Caso alguém o tenha encontrado_.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Vanda

hehe. Minha conclusão sobre esse caso é a seguinte: a pessoa sabia que tinha um pronome em algum lugar da frase, não está acostumada a usá-lo no cotidiano - falaria numa boa: se alguém encontrar ele -, mas sabia que não deveria escrever assim. Daí, lá se foi o pronominho. Vai ver, até achou que a frase ficou muito chique.


----------



## Dela

Aproveitando o assunto e a frase postada pelo amigo Dude:

(esta ênclise, por exemplo, me é espontânea, mas "Esta ênclise, por exemplo, é-me espontânea" não me é espontâneo  ). 

Existe em portugues algo como:

(esta ênclise, por exemplo, me é espontânea, mas "Esta ênclise, por exemplo, é-me espontânea" não me lo é) ?

Ou estaria eu misturando linguas?


----------



## CriLu

Eu pensava que fosse "não mo é" ....


----------



## Vanda

Crilu

não mo é.......


----------



## CriLu

Vanda said:
			
		

> Crilu
> 
> não mo é.......


 
Obrigada 

É que o meu português está cheio de dúvidas ... e de erros também...


----------

